# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Logiciel de synthse vocale pour XML

## Piapia78

Bonjour  tous,

Je voudrai savoir s'il existait un logiciel de synthse vocale pouvant lire les fichiers XML ? Je cherche, en fait un logiciel qui me lise du texte se trouvant dans un fichier XML. Texte qui peut tre en franais ou en anglais... Pour ma recherche, la lecture en anglais est prioritaire !

Merci d'avance  ::D:

----------


## FraK

Concernant la lecture de .xml, je ne saurais pas dire, mais pour du .html, tu peux utiliser Textaloud mp3 (lien) mais voil, ca reste valide pour du html.
Peut tre peux tu convertir tes xml en html, auquel cas tu n'auras pas de soucis l.

----------

